# Victoria Day Long Weekend Plans??



## compass49 (Feb 4, 2008)

The family and I are heading out for our maiden camping trip with the OB this coming long weekend. We're heading up to Balsam Lake Provincial Park.

I was hoping to find out if fellow Ontarioians will be on the highway and perhaps have a few OB sightings along the way.


----------



## muddy tires (Jun 22, 2007)

Heading out for our traditional shake out the cobwebs trip to the KOA in Cookstown (just North of Toronto) with my sister-in-law and her family.


----------



## mobile_cottager (Mar 1, 2007)

Went to Sandbanks last weekend (Mother day) nice weather, great time.







Working on long weekend, although our friends are heading to Balsam lake P.P. Look for the "Holy Board", The boys should be playing it all weekend. enjoy. the weekend and have one for me.


----------



## Helheim (Apr 28, 2008)

Going to Missoula MT from Alberta to pickup the OB.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

I am most likely not going anywhere now.








My DH will be working by the sounds of it. I was sooooo looking forward to it since Spring has finally decided to come and the weather is supposed to be warm and sunny this weekend too.


----------



## prankster (Dec 20, 2007)

we are headed to 4 MILE STATE PARK in lewiston ny,got a mini rally with friends and family hope to have an ob siteing!!!!


----------



## Excursions R Us (Jan 25, 2006)

We are heading to Algonquin. Should be pulling in around 7:00 Friday night - E.T.F.B.O. (Estimated Time of First Beer Opening and to my American friends E.T.F.R.B.O. - Estimated Time of First Real Beer Opening- no offence) ~7:01 . Meeting S.O.B. friends from Peterborough to enjoy the peace and tranquility, and maybe the black flies too, that only Algonquin provides! (been lucky the past couple years with the flies, only because it has been so cold - with the Outback to keep us warm and dry who cares how cold it gets at night!)








All hail Queen Victoria!


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Ah yes the May 24 weekend, I have been donating enough blood just working in the backyard this week! I think I will let others give first blood and I will wait till the little buggers are topped up for the season!!

I will just put on the deet and wash and wax the rig this weekend and of course drink a few brews to the Queen!

Have fun!

Camp safe!!


----------



## happycampers (Sep 18, 2006)

Ill be working the whole weekend







Our first outting this year will be next weekend can't wait. For those who are going this weekend have fun and happy Victoria Day


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

We are off to Balsam Lake - Only about 1.5hrs from home. We are meeting a few friends for the long weekend. This weekend will difficult to leave because they just start on our pool this week. The hole has been dug and the steel walls are up. Back-fill and concrete are scheduled for this weekend. What am I talking about....I will camping...It has been since Oct since the Outback stretch her slide. We can hardly wait. Also hoping to meet some Outbackers .

Everyone have a safe fun weekend. I am outta here
















Thor


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

I,m also working this longweekend but my dd will be in the mayday parade on saturday with her fellow 4H,ers so we couldn,t have gone anyway. were going to ten mile lake in quesnel b.c. next weekend. the best part is when were in quesnel i pick up my new 15 horse honda outboard.


----------



## compass49 (Feb 4, 2008)

I hope everyone has a safe and fun long weekend camping or working







.

I'll be tracking down Thor this weekend to meet for the first time. Hopefully we'll be pulling out shortly.....just trying to pack up the last items.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Well it was a wet and cold weekend but we still manage to thave some fun.









I managed to meet a fellower Outbacker - Compass49









A new camper who just bought an Outback - Hopefully they will chime in. It ends up being an old classmates of my DW - Small world.

Thor


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

I ended up going after all. My DH was nice enough to drop the 5er, me , and the kids off at The Battlefords Provincial Park. It was beautiful weather. Very warm but with a cool breeze and only a little bit of rain on Sunday. The best part was...NO BUGS! There wasn't many leaves on the trees either. It has been a very late spring here. The park wasn't very busy at all and I wouldn't have needed reservations after all. My brother and his family were there as well as a few other relatives and their families. My boys had a ball playing with their cousins and riding their bikes all weekend. I had never camped without my DH before but it worked out well.

I had to dewinterize, sanitize the lines, fill it up with water for the trip, and pack the whole thing all by myself. I overfilled the freshwater tank, which we usually do to fill it right up to the top, but instead of shooting out the vent like it should, it poured out underneath along the inside of the skirting. I'm hoping it was from the hose/water filter being heavy and causing it to form a gap at the inside connection site but I don't know for sure. I looked inside the pass-thru, in the bunkroom, and at the underbelly and saw no water anywhere. I will have to remove the panel inside the pass-thru again and check it out more closely when filling next time. It won't be easy to see though since the water heater is in the way. Speaking of water heater, it now has that on/off switch on the lower left corner as well as one inside. I saw this before we left and thought to myself that I should turn the outside one on because I would probably forget about it when I needed it. Well I didn't bother and guess what, I forgot about it and only remembered it after a few hours of kicking myself, thinking I didn't fill it right or something and fried the element.







Other than that, things worked well and it was an enjoyable time.


----------

